
Ask HN: What are some good FOSS solutions for building a public roadmap? - askjdlkasdjsd
What I&#x27;m looking for, ideally, is a FOSS solution which gives a docker image, that I can just point my website to and boom- Free public roadmap&#x2F;feature upvote stack. (like one of those status page thingies but for roadmap)<p>The solution should let users sign up, add feature requests, upvote other requests, comment on them etc. Bonus point for letting the dev add different tags or put it in a kanban board (done, in progress, backlog etc.) - All of it with a public frontend.<p>Anything like this out there?
======
tingtok
Take a look here - [https://www.smartsheet.com/free-google-docs-templates-
google...](https://www.smartsheet.com/free-google-docs-templates-google-
timeline-templates)

~~~
askjdlkasdjsd
Not very professional to just point the user to a google doc/sheet.

How do you manage collaboration (i.e. allow users to add features but not make
any random changes or delete the whole sheet)? Feature upvotes? Do we ask
people to raise a number by 1 in the "upvotes" column.

A proper solution should come with a dedicated frontend.

Like a FOSS alternative for canny.io

